
TypeScript 2.7 released - mceachen
https://www.typescriptlang.org/docs/handbook/release-notes/typescript-2-7.html
======
AdamTReineke
Related from earlier (discussion about the blog post):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16275598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16275598)

------
mceachen
It's quite impressive how much TypeScript has improved in the last year:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/)

Kudos to the team.

------
niemyjski
I'm running into lots of issues with existing type definitions with this
release. Especially from web pack, lodash and protractor.

